# Axcan Pharma makes acquisition to develop Lacteol as an IBS drug



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

Axcan PharmaApril 4, 2002


> quote:Axcan Pharma Inc. continued its French expansion yesterday, announcing the acquisition of Laboratoire du Lacteol du Docteur Boucard SA, a Paris-area company that makes anti-diarrhea drugs.Under the deal, Axcan will pay US$12.6-million for Lacteol, including about US$7.6-million in cash. The transaction is slated to close by the end of the month.The purchase comes a few months after Axcan Pharma signed a deal to acquire France's Laboratoires Enteris SA for US$22-million. That deal was a major strategic move for the Montreal pharmaceutical company, making it the only drug maker focused on stomach and bowel disorder medicines in both North America and Europe.Privately held Lacteol is marginally profitable and had revenue of more than US$10-million last year. Its main product is an anti-diarrhea drug sold under the Lacteol brand, but the company wants to develop the drug for treatment of other gastrointestinal problems such as irritable bowel syndrome.


 http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/020403/mo050_1.html


----------

